# your most effective move



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 12, 2007)

hi , this post have probably been done to death so please stab me a couple of times if it has.

this post is for those that have been in fights (real or competition) , what has been the most effective technique for you?

mine has to be knees from the clinch

whats yours?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 12, 2007)

wow...that's a really open question.

in competition, it depended on the competition:

wrestling, i won a lot of matches with a granby throw, although i think really i won most matches by being in better shape (this was in high school and i ran cross country the season before.  most wrestlers did football.  if it made it to the third round they were meat).

kickboxing i couldn't really tell you.  maybe a front thrust kick after i had them staggering back.  never really had a kill shot there -- just wore them down.

tournament sparring it was always preprogramming them.  do a combo three times in a row, then throw another combo that starts the same but takes advantage of them trying to counter combo a.

in my few street experiences, i had good luck with wrapping the right arm up with my left and doing bad things to the face with my free arm.

bouncing, i got a lot of milage by standing there looking good while the (much) larger members of my team got behind the guy.


----------



## searcher (Jan 12, 2007)

As of today, for me, there is no one technique that has been more effective than any other.   I have used different techniques that have all been effective, but I don't rely on on a single technique in a fight.   I am not saying I have never done a one shot knockout, but it is extremely difficult to pull off.   There is one technique that always seems to come into use, both as a knockout shot and as a lead into another technique.   That technique is a lead side jab.    It seems to allow me to set up about any other technique.


----------



## thetruth (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm pretty fit and do triathlons so runjitsu is my best technique.
Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 12, 2007)

well done.


----------



## MJS (Jan 12, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;699323 said:
			
		

> hi , this post have probably been done to death so please stab me a couple of times if it has.
> 
> this post is for those that have been in fights (real or competition) , what has been the most effective technique for you?
> 
> ...


 
Ideally, it depends on what the what the other person is doing. I've had success with a backfist, a front kick, a side kick and a few times with a spinning back kick.  As I said, I like to base my response off of what they're doing. 

Mike


----------



## bydand (Jan 12, 2007)

I am going to say any technique from Beat-Feet-Fu works the best.  If that isn't an option, I can't really pick one that I have used consistantly.  Just whatever presents itself at the time, I try to take advantage of.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 12, 2007)

With out a doubt,the Shin kick! It is the single most technique that I train the most,so it has become the one I excel at the most.


----------



## tellner (Jan 12, 2007)

I asked my wife. She threw open her bathrobe. I was distracted. She could have gotten in at least one free shot. Hammer. Nail. Bang.


----------



## pankration (Jan 14, 2007)

Keeping your mouth shut...#1
Picking your fights...#2
Running if necessary...#3
Good friends...#4
And an actual technique...left jab. Works in the ring, the street or the bar. Most people are right handed and they will throw a right punch, usually looping, as an opening technique. The left jab beats the right as an opening move every time.


----------



## tellner (Jan 15, 2007)

My most effective technique is the Mozambique :sig:


----------



## samurai69 (Jan 15, 2007)

palm slap  (power slap, double slap) to side of head, most practiced too

palm heel to chin too


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 15, 2007)

In sparring the side kick usually works fine against almost every opponent. On the ground my favourite is applying a RNC.

A front kick to the stomach has worked for me in real situations. It can make people jump back and give you room to escape, or if it hits make them double over presenting the head for a follow up punch. The head butt is brutal but may very well suprise your opponent and save you in a close situation.

Of course the far better tools for self defense are your mind, your running skills and your voice.


----------



## JerryL (Jan 15, 2007)

In real fights? Stalling and getting in my car.
In sparring? Bait and switch.
In theory? My subcompact .40 (haven't had to pull it to find out).


----------



## Kacey (Jan 15, 2007)

In a real fight?  Not being there - avoidance is a great defense!  Second line of defense:  RUN

In sparring?  Back kick... lots of people think it's too slow and don't use it or look out for it.


----------



## sazahko (Jan 15, 2007)

Two words: Tactical nuke. 

But seriously...I think I'm gonna go with Kacey and say avoidance. After all, the point of self defense is to not get hurt, right?

-S


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 15, 2007)

In sparring a simple hinge move at the last moment and striking my opponent to his head as well as a side kick.

In a real fight. palm strikes to the face and using my legs for both kicking and hocks/sweeps.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2007)

My best move is to avoid every confitation, that would be it.


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 15, 2007)

on that note let me add "run away!"  lol


----------



## Senin (Feb 9, 2007)

Head butt.

Little used-- underated-- very effective.


----------



## zDom (Feb 10, 2007)

I would have to say "reverse punch" either to solar plexus or the head/face.

When in doubt, stick to the basics  and it doesn't get any more basic than reverse punch!


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 11, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> in my few street experiences, i had good luck with wrapping the right arm up with my left and doing bad things to the face with my free arm.


 
Yeah, I love that one--they have few options, you have many (face, and throat)



> bouncing, i got a lot of milage by standing there looking good while the (much) larger members of my team got behind the guy.


 
But I love that one more.:uhyeah:


----------



## wayofhandandfoot (Feb 11, 2007)

reverse punch - nose, chin, 
front kick - groin or shin
Knife hand - temple throat

rather not grab anyone in street. Don't want to be tusseling, ground and pounding while his friend has a free attack on me. 

If grabbed - ranger and lapel choke.


----------



## exile (Feb 11, 2007)

wayofhandandfoot said:


> reverse punch - nose, chin,
> front kick - groin or shin
> Knife hand - temple throat
> 
> ...



Right on the money every time, it looks to me. Simple, instinctive and effective when trained right. I would just add:

_turn inside and deflect with forearm 1, then strike to neck/throat with hand 1, then hair/ear grip with hand 1, then very hard elbow strike to the face with the arm 2. Repeat the last move as necessary. Very unpleasant for the attacker._


----------



## LawDog (Feb 12, 2007)

Empty Cup,(no thought & no emotion) = auto response.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 12, 2007)

The first move in the basic EPAK freestyle set.  Grab your opponent's lead wrist with your lead hand, and rotate to bring it down to your hip.  Pulls them down and across, making a head strike easy.  The thing is, even when you know this is coming, it's so fast it's hard to avoid.  Seems to work everytime.  At least in my experience.  Of course, this is all sparring too, not something "real".


----------



## King (Feb 12, 2007)

Pre-fight it's a stare down. I just stand there looking confident and ready and it's usually enough to convince them to back off. So far it's been 100% effective for me. Not something that would work for everybody though. 

Sparring wise it's my hooks. Simple, sharp and efficient.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Feb 14, 2007)

A baseball bat.


----------



## Tony (Feb 15, 2007)

Something that will quickly release you out of a bear hug is a rear head butt which i used on some a@@hole who grabbed me. This was in my teenage days! Nothing else worked so I went for the backward head butt and he quickly let go. He had the audacity to try to head butt the back of my head but i didn't want it to go any further as I wasn't trained that well so just walked off!


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 15, 2007)

I've only ever once been in a fight, it was while I was at school, I just grabbed a handful of her hair and smacked her head against the floor after she tripped me up... she let me go very quickly.

I've been in a face off with a very big bloke though, he was trying to get in our offices and got past the security guard, I just stood there with a confident defiant look on my face, arms crossed and legs planted shoulder width apart and kept telling him to leave.   Eventually his confidence went, he backed off and left shouting obscenities over his shoulder.   People in the office called me mental for doing it, but to me, I was saving the security guard from getting the sack and he's my friend.   (I'm 5'5" and was about 115 lbs at the time)

So in short, the face off.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 15, 2007)

For me, it's been my mouth....  One altercation I had wrapped his right arm  with my left arm and told him I'd "break his ****ing arm" if he didn't stop now.  Another altercation with a much larger man in a barroom bathroom had me laying underneath him on the floor after having delivered a flurry of well placed elbow strikes to his nose.  He was busy trying to nail down my arms to turn my face into pudding when I spied an acquaintance finishing up at a urinal.  The fellow on me was from out of town (how the fight started, long story), and I implored to the acquaintance that I'd spied to please "help out a local" here - he came over and restrained the large fellow long enough for me to wiggle my skinny **** out of there.

So, my mouth has been able to finish 2 altercations for me.  It is, however, a double edged sword, as my mouth has gotten me into more trouble than it's gotten me out of....


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Feb 15, 2007)

King said:


> Pre-fight it's a stare down. I just stand there looking confident and ready and it's usually enough to convince them to back off. So far it's been 100% effective for me. Not something that would work for everybody though.


 

its all in the staredown!:mst:     i do mine wanderlei silva style, works for me


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 15, 2007)

pankration said:


> Keeping your mouth shut...#1
> Picking your fights...#2
> Running if necessary...#3
> Good friends...#4
> And an actual technique...left jab. Works in the ring, the street or the bar. Most people are right handed and they will throw a right punch, usually looping, as an opening technique. The left jab beats the right as an opening move every time.


 
Love #1-4. Repeat as necessary?? :ultracool


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Feb 19, 2007)

Uff I hadnt a streetfight couple months ago man...but I think the most effective move is a side kick to his rips...that hurts  sooo badly,or even a elbow strike move,round house or a high kick...thats very very effective and useful in a streetfight!


----------



## thetruth (Feb 21, 2007)

Crane technique. If do right, no can defense.


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Brother John (Feb 21, 2007)

Running!



haha....



Your Brother
John


----------



## LawDog (Feb 21, 2007)

Brother John,
Running very fast and very far. :whip1:


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 21, 2007)

samurai69 said:


> palm slap (power slap, double slap) to side of head, most practiced too
> 
> palm heel to chin too


 
Glad to see that others see how powerful, effective, and quick the open hand is (muscles in forearm aren't fighting each other; have some padding between your striking hand and bad guys hard head). So, it's quick, powerful, and doesn't damge my hand--and, with hand open, can follow up with any type of move (not just a closed fist strike). Good post samurai69! :ultracool


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, real answer (this question keeps plaguing me, so here it is):

Sparring: finding the best seat before someone else takes it. Not a kick boxer, point fighter, or grappler-for-fun (but am an avid spectator).  

San soo practice or Real Deal: Low kick, combined/followed with depending on how first strike positions him--even if it's just a feint: if he's upright: high tiger rakes/traps/throw; or, second kick, to knee or thigh (he's pretty much immobile at that point); or, combat slap to side of head/knife hand to base of neck (should fell him, even result in knockout). 

If he's bent over from first low kick, well....sky's the limit (hammer fists and dropping elbows are favorites). The theme of my follow up strikes/throws is to let my body do the work, instead of just arm strength. Less is more (less movement is more effective). And you can probably tell my motto is the old favorite: Every fight ends on the ground--for _him_. (I don't want to roll around with some guy in the debris and detritus of the alley, driveway or street). :wink:


----------



## Senin (Feb 21, 2007)

Every fight is different so every start will be different.  

Generally in the United States, people take a boxing stance when they square off.  Then it can be punches (jabs) or lots of haymakers.  This mentality begs for the low kicks.  Kick to the groin (number one) or kick to the knees or thighs.  Then it kinda depends on the reaction.  But generally, something to the face-- fingers to face particulary eyes.  Slap to the face as a stunner.  Palm to the ears.  Once the beast is disoriented, the heavy artillery can start.  Punches, or possibly an osoto gari.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 21, 2007)

Senin said:


> ....possibly an osoto gari.


 
What's an osoto gari?


----------



## zDom (Feb 21, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> What's an osoto gari?



Major outer reaping throw

or

Large outer reaping throw.

Go here:

http://www.judoinfo.com/images/animations/blue/osotogari.htm

for some illustrations.


----------



## KenpoGunz (Feb 21, 2007)

Left hook or right hammerfist. Left hook!


----------



## searcher (Feb 22, 2007)

KenpoGunz said:


> Left hook or right hammerfist. Left hook!


 

I think someone is a brawler.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 22, 2007)

zDom said:


> Major outer reaping throw
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 
Great link, thanks. I would call that a hock with high push or strike (like web palm to throat). The outer reaping throw makes it a hip throw, tho, and without any extra movement. Nice.


----------



## zDom (Feb 22, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Great link, thanks. I would call that a hock with high push or strike (like web palm to throat). The outer reaping throw makes it a hip throw, tho, and without any extra movement. Nice.



It also includes, in addition to the pushing/strike with one hand, a pulling motion with the other.

So you are pulling all their weight to one leg, and then sweeping that leg out from under them. Feet go high, head and shoulders smack ground HARD.

Not quite the same as a hip throw in which the hip is used as a fulcrum: different mechanics in that throw 

(fwiw, a true "hip throw" actually has both people facing the same way, but I think I know what you are talking about: we also do that - use hip as fulcrum but thrower/receiver are facing each other).


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 22, 2007)

zDom said:


> It also includes, in addition to the pushing/strike with one hand, a pulling motion with the other.
> 
> So you are pulling all their weight to one leg, and then sweeping that leg out from under them. Feet go high, head and shoulders smack ground HARD.


 
Hmmm...Interesting. This is a good 'twist' (no pun!) on my 'striker' mentality, which naturally uses limited throws. Am going to add it to my toolbox. Appreciate it.


----------



## charyuop (Feb 22, 2007)

People I almost feel sorry I haven't had any streetfights, so now I cannot answer....

Anyway...if there is people around I would probably start yelling "fire, fire, fire..." (if you yell for help majority of people turn their backs to you).

If I am alone I would probably get down on my knees and start crying. This would be a great move for an Aikidoka coz if the tears won't work they can still fight from Seiza. Of course it wouldn't work for me coz I have not a clue on how to fight from seiza, so after the tears it would come the beat up....ouch!


----------



## flashlock (Feb 22, 2007)

The straight blast!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

Most effective move

Trying to be VERY aware of my surroundings so I don't get in the situation in the first place.

If that fails verbal-quan.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 22, 2007)

charyuop said:


> People I almost feel sorry I haven't had any streetfights, so now I cannot answer....


 
Wish I could say the same.  



> If I am alone I would probably get down on my knees and start crying.


 
For me this usually comes _after_ the fight :lol:


----------



## thepupil (Feb 23, 2007)

In Competition, mid air leg grab with the sweep.  On the street .... pepper spray to the face followed by a quick retreat 
__________________________________
A Cool Site For Self Defense Products


----------



## searcher (Feb 23, 2007)

charyuop said:


> Anyway...if there is people around I would probably start yelling "fire, fire, fire..." (if you yell for help majority of people turn their backs to you).


 

That isa very effective technique and it does work wonderfully.   I once had a EPAK instructor say that people would drive several miles to see a good fire, but they would not walk 10 feet to make a call to help someone in trouble.


----------



## zDom (Feb 23, 2007)

charyuop said:


> Anyway...if there is people around I would probably start yelling "fire, fire, fire..." (if you yell for help majority of people turn their backs to you).



My grandma passed this gem on to us a children. A great thing to keep in mind.


----------

